# The Scorpion & Two shots, two kills



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Son moro :wave:

One more lucky day. Weather was little too cold (+13°C) so I wasn't able to get same speeds with my bandset as in warmer

weather.

And here it is


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic video


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Great shooting mate


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Great shooting! Those are cool green bands! What brand are they?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's the way buddy! Awesome shootn


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fantastic video


Thanks Tag :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

James West said:


> Great shooting mate


Thanks JW :thumbsup:

Any new target shooting vids from You in near future ?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MonRiver said:


> Great shooting! Those are cool green bands! What brand are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank You very much MonRiver 

My green bands are Heymans Flexaband https://www.heymans.de/flexaband-gymnastik-band.html


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's the way buddy! Awesome shootn


Thanks Ibojoe :wave:

I'm happy I got this done before snow :headbang:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting mate
> ...


I've had a few weeks of shooting but I'm thinking of getting back to it again soon might be getting the bug back hahaha


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice! At 66 ft I could ...probably... hit a door.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations Kalevala! Great hits! You always set exciting challenges for the precise progression of yours.

Beside the marksmanship I do enjoy the nice view of those woods in the background. Lovely surroundings.

Take care :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Nice! At 66 ft I could ...probably... hit a door.


Thanks flipgun :wave:

I was thinking like that three years ago


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Congratulations Kalevala! Great hits! You always set exciting challenges for the precise progression of yours.
> 
> Beside the marksmanship I do enjoy the nice view of those woods in the background. Lovely surroundings.
> 
> Take care :wave:


Thank You very much Tremoside :thumbsup:

I don't want that my every video is "just" card cutter and match lighter shots every time ( although I like both of them ).

Trying different kind targets makes shooting more exciting, at least for me.

Surroundings on other shooters vids is one more nice reason to watch them.

All the best for You :wave:


----------

